# Problem With 211



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a 211 receiver. When I switch channels the banner at the top of the screen remains on. If I hit the info button on the remote, it will go off. I have another 211 and it works properly. The banner goes off after a few seconds. Any ideas as to what I can do to get the problem 211 working properly again. Thanks for any help.

One other thing. On the problem 211 the guide info does not match the info on the good 211. They both show the correct date and time, but the info is different.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

On other receivers, the lingering banner problem can be cleared up by a power cord reset. It might also take care of the guide problem.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

If I unplug the power cord will that affect my external hard drive?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not. 

Why you concern about EHD ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

DO NOT UNPLUG the receiver without FIRST removing the EHD in the menu.

It very well may corrupt the EHD and you have to go through many gyrations to get it reconnected including losing all recordings on it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's normal procedure - I'm agree and would recommend to anyone, but I found unpleasant way (power outage), the EHD is surviving by 'unplugging' the cord.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Don M,

Unplugging your receiver shouldn't affect your EHD. I have mine connected and have never unplugged it when doing a hard reset on my receiver. As far as the banner, what software version does your receiver have? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks to all for the replys. I did the hard reset and everything is back to normal. The hard drive still works also.


----------



## VictorTailor (Oct 15, 2011)

I also have a 211 receiver. I want to know the answer. Do you have the solutions now?


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

VictorTailor said:


> I also have a 211 receiver. I want to know the answer. Do you have the solutions now?


The power cable unplug worked for me. Everything including the external HD works normally now.


----------

